# 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!



## senorita (20 September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heisse Stefanie und bin 18jahre alt. Im Mai diesen Jahres habe ich mich auf einer Website angemeldet, die 100 free sms zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Allerdings stand im Kleingedruckten (wie immer) auf dieser Site, dass man innerhalb von 14 Tagen kündigen kann, d.h. also per email, per fax, brief usw.

Ich habe nach ca. 10 Tagen per email gekündigt, worauf ich allerdings keine Bestätigung bekam, sondern nach 2 wochen eine Rechnung über 88euro. Ich habe mich bereits in einigen foren schlau gemacht und diese mails, auch die mahnemails und drohungen mit anwalt stets ignoriert und mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht.

Zudem kommt, dass ich bei der anmeldung sicherheitshalber eine falsche adresse angegeben habe. Jetzt habe ich vor 2 tagen eine vorladung von der Bonner (ich wohne in Bonn) Polizei als Zeugin bekommen, denn irgenteiner von diesen futzies hat mich wohl unbekannt angezeigt, und ich muss nun dort vorsprechen.
Ich habe richtig angst, was soll ich tun? Kann ich eine hohe strafe bekommen? Denn falsche adressangaben gelten ja als betrug oder? zudem habe ich keine einzige der emails aufgehoben, sodass ich auch keine beweise in der hand habe.

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr wie diese seite genau heisst, es ist ja doch schon einige monate her und war für mich so unwichtig, dass ich mir dabei nichts weiter gedacht habe. Pech für mich.

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar aufmunternde worte für mich?

Danke im voraus

Stefanie

*[Überschrift editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Kamphausen (20 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [...] - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*

Guten Abend, Senorita,

zunächst einmal bedeutet eine Ladung als Zeugin nicht, daß man einer Straftat beschuldigt wird. 
Werden Sie als Beschuldigte zur Polizei geladen, brauchen Sie dem keine Folge leisten.

Ein Internetangebot, in dem den  Nutzern z.B. 100 free-SMS offeriert werden, *[...]*

Gruß
Kamphausen

*[An markierten Stellen wg. unerlaubter Rechtsberatung editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## sascha (21 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [...] - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*



> Zudem kommt, dass ich bei der anmeldung sicherheitshalber eine falsche adresse angegeben habe. Jetzt habe ich vor 2 tagen eine vorladung von der Bonner (ich wohne in Bonn) Polizei als Zeugin bekommen, denn irgenteiner von diesen futzies hat mich wohl unbekannt angezeigt, und ich muss nun dort vorsprechen.



Ja genau. Und wenn du eine falsche Adresse angegeben hast, wie sollte die Polizei dir dann eine Ladung schicken können? Und wegen was sollte diese Anzeige denn überhaupt sein?

Sorry, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass einer dieser Herrschaften es freiwillig drauf ankommen lässt, sein "Geschäftsmodell" von Polizei oder Justiz überprüfen zu lassen...


----------



## SEP (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [...] - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*

Thread vorübergehend zur Überprüfung verschoben. _ - modaction.sep_

Zurück gesetzt trotz erheblicher Zweifel:
1. Anzeige gegen unbekannt führt nicht zur Zeugenladung von Bonner Senioritas.
2. Was soll zeugenschaftlich denn erklärt werden können (plausibel)? Dass eine falsche Adresse angegeben wurde? Kaum, denn das wäre kein Zeugnis, sondern Geständnis.
3. Wer hat sich die Mühe gemacht, für eine "unwichtige" Zeugin eine Adressermittlung durchzuführen, da ja eine falsche Adresse in Umlauf war? Und wofür?
4. Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Ggf. wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*

@mods/admin:

Bitte endgültig verschrotten - das ist doch klar erkennbarer Blödsinn.

Agentrice provocateuresse?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*

Nö, warum?  bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt. Empfehlung allerdings 
die Nutzungsbedingungen 
gründlich zu studieren, das erspart den Admin/Mods viel Arbeit


----------



## peter1304 (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*

hallo
bin zwar ganz neu hier, aber aus eigener erkenntnis, kann ich dir nur raten, die füsse still zu halten.
es passiert sowieso  N I C H T S
ab warten und tee trinken
mfg    peter


----------



## senorita (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*

Danke für eure Antworten, auch wenn hier viel Unverständnis herrscht, ich bin auch zum ersten Mal in einem Forum aktiv und war einfach so in Panik dass ich nicht dran gedacht habe das durchzulesen. 
Ich habe ebenso zum ersten Mal eine Vorladung bekommen, daher weiß ich einfach nicht was zu tun ist, geschweige denn worum es geht. Heisst das also, dass ich nicht unbedingt wegen Falschdatenangabe angeklagt bin?
Denn wenn sie diesem sms anbieter anklagen würden, warum sollten sie sich dann ausgerechnet mich von 1000 anderen leuten aussuchen?
Mein Tread ist nicht kompletter Schrott, ich habe keine Lust Opfer einer blöden free sms site geworden zu sein und mit 18 schon in Schulden zu versinken, vielleicht kann das keiner verstehen aber ich habe wirklich angst, vor allem da ich noch nie mit der Polizei in Kontakt getreten bin.

Da man in den meisten Verbraucherforen ja nützliche Ratschläge findet, hab ich gedacht ich probiere es und kann dann mit ein bisschen weniger nervosität zum verhör gehen.

Trotzdem danke.

Stefanie


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*



senorita schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenso zum ersten Mal eine Vorladung bekommen, daher weiß ich einfach nicht was zu tun ist, geschweige denn worum es geht.



Auf der Vorladung steht doch bestimmt der Name (und evtl. TelNr.) des Sachbearbeiters bei der Polizei.

Ich würde dort mal anrufen und um Auskunft bitten, auf wessen Veranlassung die Vorladung erging. Frage ruhig nach Einzelheiten.


----------



## Wembley (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*



senorita schrieb:


> Im Mai diesen Jahres habe ich mich auf einer Website angemeldet, die 100 free sms zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Allerdings stand im Kleingedruckten (wie immer) auf dieser Site, dass man innerhalb von 14 Tagen kündigen kann, d.h. also per email, per fax, brief usw.
> 
> Ich habe nach ca. 10 Tagen per email gekündigt, worauf ich allerdings keine Bestätigung bekam, sondern nach 2 wochen eine Rechnung über 88euro. Ich habe mich bereits in einigen foren schlau gemacht und diese mails, auch die mahnemails und drohungen mit anwalt stets ignoriert und mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht.
> Ich weiß auch nicht mehr wie diese seite genau heisst, es ist ja doch schon einige monate her und war für mich so unwichtig, dass ich mir dabei nichts weiter gedacht habe.


Nach Anmeldung, Widerruf, Rechnung und Mahnungen weißt du nicht mehr, um welche Seite es sich handelt? Eigenartig.
Ja und welche dieser SMS-Seiten verlangt 88 Euro Jahresgebühr im Voraus? Dies wären dann 7,33 Euro pro Monat. So ein Monatspreis ist mir bei den SMS-Seiten nicht in Erinnerung.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## senorita (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*

Eigenartig? Warum genau?
Das ist fast 5 Monate her, man hat andere Probleme um sich einen von X Sms Anbietern zu merken! Ich weiß nur dass mir 100 gratis sms versprochen wurden, die ich ich innerhalb von 14 tagen kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. Da ich diesen dienst, der sich nach 14 tagen um 1 jahr verlängert hätte, aber nicht in anspruch nehmen wollte, habe ich eben gekündigt.

88euro, mein Gott, wir sind hier in einem forum, da nimmt es keiner so genau und das geht auch nicht. Wie gesagt, ich kann mich an das meiste nicht erinnern weil es einfach zu der zeit unwichtig war!
Es können auch 96euro gewesen sein, es war auf jeden fall [.........], auch wenn man dann opfer und schuldiger zugleich ist.

man ist nicht allwissend und kann es auch nicht sein, von daher bitte ich um ein bisschen, nur ein bisschen verständnis. danke


----------



## sascha (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*



> 88euro, mein Gott, wir sind hier in einem forum, da nimmt es keiner so genau und das geht auch nicht.



Irrtum. Das mag in anderen Foren vielleicht so sein. Hier ist es nicht so. Wenn du seriöse Hilfe (übrigens nicht rechtlicher Art) erwartest, dann brauchen deine Diskussionspartner auch vernünftige und fundierte Grundinformationen. Sonst wäre jede Antwort Schall und Rauch. Damit ist weder dir noch anderen geholfen.



> man ist nicht allwissend und kann es auch nicht sein, von daher bitte ich um ein bisschen, nur ein bisschen verständnis.



Verständnis natürlich. Die meisten Menschen die hier "aufschlagen", sind etwas verunsichert. Das kennen wir seit viereinhalb Jahren. Trotzdem ändert das nichts an obigem Sachverhalt.


----------



## technofreak (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*



sascha schrieb:


> Wenn du seriöse Hilfe (übrigens nicht rechtlicher Art) erwartest,


Auch rechtliche Informationen sind in diesem Forum vorhanden, in  Umfang und Qualität 
von keinem  anderen Forum erreicht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=37
Was nicht erlaubt ist (Rechtsberatungsgesetz ) ist die Einzelfallberatung. Wenn andere Foren 
das Risiko abgemahnt zu werden in Kauf nehmen ( u.U in beträchtlicher Höhe)  ist das deren Entscheidung.


----------



## senorita (22 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*

Ja ich weiß. Aber mir geht es darum, Informationen zu finden ob ich als Zeugin geladen wurde weil ich auch unter "Verdacht" stehe, oder um wirklich gegen diese Sms Seite auszusagen. Fest steht, dass es sich um eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt handelt, also wird mich wohl jemand angezeigt haben, deshalb haben die sich die Mühe gemacht meine Adresse herauszufinden, wobei das für die Polizei eine Sache von wenigen Minuten ist. Letztendlich werde ich da wohl hingehen und alles auf mich zukommen lassen, die unsicherheit ist halt eben da, und auch wenn mir die scheinbar blöden Fragen die ich stelle, leid tun, kann ich nicht umhin sie zu stellen um einfach mehr in Erfahrung bringen zu können.

Das ich die Nutzungsbedingungen zuvor nicht gelesen habe, war ein Fehler von mir. Aber ich hoffe ich werde deshalb nicht verurteilt. Da es eben schon so lange her ist und ich leider auch keine Beweise ( Kündigung erfolgte als email, die inzwischen nicht mehr existiert)in der Hand habe, kann ich nicht sagen ob es 88 oder 96 euro waren, auch die Mahnungen & Rechnung habe ich nach einer Zeit gelöscht, da es in einem anderen Verbraucherforum hieß, man solle das einfach ignorieren. Das habe ich getan. Dann war es doch ein Fehler auf diese Leute zu hören. Naja, danke jedenfalls.


----------



## sascha (23 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*

Internetforen ersetzen keine anwaltliche Beratung.


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*



senorita schrieb:


> Im Mai diesen Jahres habe ich mich auf einer Website angemeldet, die 100 free sms zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
> 
> ...vorladung von der Bonner Polizei als Zeugin bekommen, denn irgenteiner von diesen futzies hat mich wohl unbekannt angezeigt, und ich muss nun dort vorsprechen.
> 
> Denn falsche adressangaben gelten ja als betrug oder? _http://forum.computerbetrug.de/member.php?u=3238_


Zum einen musst du dort nicht hin, es sei denn die Staatsanwaltschaft lädt dich vor. Wenn du nicht weißt, worum es geht, dann rufe den Beamten doch einfach mal an (das hatte dir hier schon mal jmd. geraten) und frage ihn, was der Zweck der Befragung ist. Dabei wird er dir (wenn er bereit ist, am Telefon was dazu zu sagen) Hinweise darauf geben, worum es tatsächlich geht. Bis das nicht klar ist, ist alles weitere Spekulation.

Da du dich offensichtlich mit falschen Adressdaten angemeldet hattest, ist das kein Betrug sondern ein s. g. Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB. _Gibt es denn diese Adressdaten in echt oder sind das Nonsensdaten?_ Wenn nämlich echte verwendet wurden und ein anderer die Rechnung präsentiert bekam, dann wird das wohl der Anzeigenerstatter sein und nicht der Anbieter, obwohl der eigentlich der Geschädigte ist. Die andere Variante ist die, dass der Anbieter (oder dessen Anwalt) tatsächlich eine Anzeige erstattet hat und man über deine E-Mailadresse oder die Verbindungsdaten auf dich gekommen ist. Da du nur als Zeugin und nicht als Beschuldigte vorgeladen bist, bleibt dein Fall jedoch nebulös und weitere Spekulationen bringen dich nicht weiter.


----------



## senorita (23 September 2006)

*AW: 100 gratis sms [ edit]  - anzeige, brauche dringend rat!*

Reducal, danke für Deine Hilfe!

Okay, jetzt weiß ich einiges mehr, und werde mal bei dem zuständigen Sachbearbeiter anrufen, um noch ein bisschen mehr zu erfahren.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Daten, die ich eingegeben habe, wirklich irgentwo in Deutschland existieren, die Vorwahl/ die Stadt mit Sicherheit jedoch nicht. Nur die Emailadresse und meine Handynr. waren von mir, ebenso wie das geburtsdatum.

´Naja, am Donnerstag werde ich ja erfahren ob ich mir einen Anwalt besorgen muss oder nicht. 

Danke und einen schönen abend.


----------

